# Which Probiotics Best for IBS-C?



## Ali_27 (Feb 20, 2009)

I've read that only specific types of probiotics are helpful for constipation, does anyone know which ones?Also, how can probiotics be sold behind the pharmacy counter, unrefrigerated? I was under the impression that all priobiotics had to be kept live...hence, refrigerated.The refrigerated probiotics at Whole Foods are rather expensive. (Plus, WF is rather far for me.) Are these really necessary? Are probiotics necessary, or can I just have probiotic yogurt? Which are the best? TIA.


----------



## adaas (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey there,B. infantis has been shown in studies to decrease the symptoms of ibs greatly. I am taking a multidophilus with b. infantis, still trying to decide if it is doing enough or if I should order simply a bottle of b. infantis by itself....look it up, the studies are heartening


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

HiAlways go for single strains of probiotics if you can, and take them on an empty stomach, 30 minutes before food first thing in teh morning. If at all possibloe get it in a powdered form.cheersIan


----------



## Deb1 (Feb 25, 2009)

I have been getting some relief from constipation from a probiotic brand name "Culturelle." It's strictly the probiotic strain Lactobacillus. My doctor recommended because I have a lot of trouble with excess stomach acid (I've had ulcers in the past), and it's the only probitotic strain known to survive stomach acid and actually make it all the way to your intestines. I've been taking it for about a month. I do have a lot of gas, but at least I go at least a little bit ( and sometiomes a lot) every day. Before, I would go about twice a week.


----------



## Deb1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh & sorry-the Culturelle is a capsule that comes in foil wrapped blister packages and does not have to be refrigerated.


----------



## IanRamsay (Nov 23, 2008)

hiactually, all probiotics survive pasage through the stomach even if the method of delivery is powder. what kills them is a combination of food chemicals, AND stomach acid in quantity, which is why they should be taken 30 minutes before food on an empty stomach with pure water.cheersian


----------



## Deb1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Good to know Ian. I had been taking it on an empty stomach 1st thing in the morning, and then somehow got lazy and just started it after breakfast with my other meds. Seems like it did work better then...I'm going to try that.Thanks,Deb1


----------

